# MTX gain pot



## Gearhead51 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can get a gain pot for a MTX 6304? Mine drops the right front channel. I'd send it off if somebody here can fix it, but I hate to be without an amp since I drive 1000 miles a week. That's alot of humming to myself. As it is, I have 3 channels. Ha.


----------

